# Deca Dura Conversion (Pics)



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

By: Cayman

*Step #1*

Weigh out 10 grams of Nandrolone Decanoate powder
This will create 40mls at 250/ml of Deca-Durabolin


----------



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

*Step #2*

Add Solvents and oil to the Beaker
24.50 mls of oil (preferred is grape seed oil)
0.80mls BA = benzyl alcohol
7.20mls BB = benzyl benzoate

Using this Anabolic Steroid Calculator for your calulations will ease the process


----------



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

*Step #3*

Add Your steroid powder to the Beaker containing oil and solvents


----------



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

*Step #4*

Stir steroid powder into solution


----------



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

*Step #5*

Using a pan slightly filled with water. Warm the solution until everything becomes clear:


----------



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

*Step #6*

A view from the bottom of the beaker showning clear steroid solution:


----------



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

*Step #7*

Attach 22guage needle to the whatman syringe filter:


----------



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

*Step #8*

Swab the top of the vial with alcohol wipes to sterilze it:


----------



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

*Step #9*

Insert the 20guage syringe filtered needle into the septum of the vial (the rubber piece):


----------



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

*Step #10*

Insert the second need;e tip into the septum to vent the pressure that will build from injecting the solution into the vial:


----------



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

*Step #11*

Draw up the warmed solution. Having it warmed will speed up the process and make it easier to filter:


----------



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

*Step #12*

Attach the barrel of the syring to the whatman syringe filter. push the solution through the whatman syringe filter into the sterile vial. Use constant pressure. It will only trickle. Be sure not to apply immense pressure as that will split the syringe filter and you will have a mess everywhere:


----------



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

*Step #13*

Detach the syringe barrel from the whatman syringe filter and draw up another 10mls of your steroid solution. Reattach to the syring filter and filter it into the new sterile vial. 

If using 10ml vials, Just repeat steps 9 thru 12 filtering 10mls of the solution in each of the vials:


----------



## powders101 (May 29, 2012)

*Final Product*

Your choice as to which size vial you use. You will end up with either One 40ml vial or Two 20ml vials or Four 10mls vials at 250mg/ml.


----------



## -cotton- (Oct 14, 2012)

great post man!
love reading the conversion stuff, very informative and entertaining!!

thanks!!


----------



## powders101 (Oct 26, 2012)

-cotton- said:


> great post man!
> love reading the conversion stuff, very informative and entertaining!!
> 
> thanks!!



No problem, enjoy!! There is an entire forum for it now!!:smoking:


----------

